# Phoenix Flag-tail



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

a couple shots of my Phoenix.
he is 14+ inchs.



















thanks for looking.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

what a beautiful specimen!!

i too have large flag tail as well (not as big as yours of course)

what have u been feeding yours?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

every thing and the kitchen sink.....
no more realistically NLS ,blood worms,aro sticks and tetra crisps pro,


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> every thing and the kitchen sink.....
> no more realistically NLS ,blood worms,aro sticks and tetra crisps pro,


awesome!

i feed mine:

HBH algae wafers

Tetramin tropical flake food

Hikari Massiovre

Hikari Cichlid gold

and occasionally i feed Krill


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

a true beauty!...nice photos adz1!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Phoenix! Does he have a name? Who does he share a tank with?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

his name is Phoenix.
and he shares a tank with a 14+ inch bala shark name sharky(how anoying).
and a 12+ inch head stander named bumbles(very skitish).
and a red line earth eater i think was named rosey(Kevin/Acipincer)knows for sure.
and a 7+ inch bully Pbass named Bully.


----------

